# Metal Elvis



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesting mix of Metal & Elvis. The guitarist has a great tone too. 

http://www.myspace.com/metalelvismusic


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Kind of cool. I like how he combined actual riffs from other songs with the Elvis songs-That's alright mama & Welcome to the Jungle combine well.

There's also these guys that mess with Elvis, and I couldn't help but think of them, especially Heartbreaker (at the end of Lonely Street)

Well except they also mix in reggae-which makes them a bit more different.

It's a nice complement.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I really liked 'That's Alright Mama'


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I like it! Kinda brings to mind 'Dread Zeppelin'. Any body heard of them? They were popular in Vancouver a few years back. The singer was an Elvis impersonator, and their songs were a cool mix of Zeppelin and Elvis, a lot of them done up reggae style. If you ever get a chance to pick up a used copy of any of their CD's, they're worth a listen, too.
-Mikey


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I remember Dread Zeppelin playing Barrymore's in Ottawa back 18 or so years ago.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance here, but what's an 'ETA' ?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Excuse my ignorance here, but what's an 'ETA' ?


Elvis Tribute Artist.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> I like it! Kinda brings to mind 'Dread Zeppelin'. Any body heard of them? They were popular in Vancouver a few years back. The singer was an Elvis impersonator, and their songs were a cool mix of Zeppelin and Elvis, a lot of them done up reggae style. If you ever get a chance to pick up a used copy of any of their CD's, they're worth a listen, too.
> -Mikey



I didn't name them by name--but the links in my post above are for Dread Zeppelin. I found them amusing & creative-hard to sustain that--but I did enjoy them.


----------

